

Show HN: Chrome extension for collapsible and alternating colored comments on HN - louisinhk
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-collapsible-a/agjacimdflechekccnohppaaanjmadpi
I got bored over the weekend and made a chrome extension for better HN reading. Inspired by reddit enhancement suite. Here's my code if you want to fiddle with it. https://github.com/louisinhongkong/Collapsible-comments-for-Hacker-News/
======
louisinhk
I got bored over the weekend and made a chrome extension for better HN
reading. Inspired by reddit enhancement suite. Here's my code if you want to
fiddle with it. [https://github.com/louisinhongkong/Collapsible-comments-
for-...](https://github.com/louisinhongkong/Collapsible-comments-for-Hacker-
News/)

------
ctruman
what is the advantage of using this plugin over projects like autobahn
<http://vlad.github.com/autobahn/> or HackerNew
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlnd...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hackernew/lgoghlndihpmbbgmbpjohilcphbfhddd)

Any plans to add additional features?

